# [verkaufe]Gamer/Multimedia PC mit Rechnung! aktuelle Komponenten.



## Hanky1986 (2. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
Ich verkaufe hier meinen vor 3 Monate fachmännisch zusammengebauten Gaming PC. Dieser Startet dank SSD nicht nur in 3 Sekunden, sondern stellt alle aktuellen Spiele und die erst mal kommen in allen maximalen Details dar. (besser als PS4-Grafik). Ich spiele doch damit nicht so wie gedacht, daher gebe ich Ihm in Neuzustand ab. Insgesamt ca. 1000 Euro wert.

Hauptkomponenten:
Prozessor: Intel Core i5 4570 4x 3.20GHz
Festplatte (SSD): Samsung 840 Evo Series 125GB 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s TLC Toggle
Mainboard: ASRock H87 Pro4 Intel H87 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
Netzteil: 430 Watt be quiet! Pure Power CM Modular 80+ Bronze
Betriebsystem: Microsoft Windows 8.1 64 Bit Deutsch OEM
Grafikkarte: 2048MB HIS Radeon R9 270X IceQ X2 Turbo Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB TeamGroup Elite Series DDR3L-1600 DIMM CL11 Dual Kit


Fifa 14 lege ich als Download Code dabei. Andere Spiele sind glaub ich nicht übertragbar.

Preis 575.

Die Rechnung aller Komponenten ist dabei, daher noch 21 Monate Garantie.

Bei Frage kontaktiert mich.


----------

